# Setter poisoned at Crufts



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Very heartbreaking but a bit hasty and irresponsible to suggest "poisoning" until there is proof that is what happened.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

kellyguy said:


> Very heartbreaking but a bit hasty and irresponsible to suggest "poisoning" until there is proof that is what happened.



Just talked to him and he said that the police are saying poison.

Edit: according to network news that he just watched (BBC) poison was found in the necropsy.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

CNN picked up the story. 

Canine competitor poisoned at Crufts dog show
http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/08/europe/crufts-dog-poisoned/index.html


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"Just talked to him and he said that the police are saying poison"
****. 
Didn't something like this happen a few years ago?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

kellyguy said:


> "Just talked to him and he said that the police are saying poison"
> ****.
> Didn't something like this happen a few years ago?



Oh I don't know. I've only been involved with my Liverpudlian these last three years.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

PETA did this years ago at a Boston show.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

kellyguy said:


> "Just talked to him and he said that the police are saying poison"
> ****.
> Didn't something like this happen a few years ago?


There was a Samoyed that died after Westminster last year and the owners suspected poison. However he was cremated before an autopsy was done.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

The cruelty of this event is completely heartbreaking. It's just sick. His poor owners, I can't imagine what they are experiencing right now...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very tragic, stunning setter.
I feel for his owners too.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> PETA did this years ago at a Boston show.



WHAT?!?!!? PETA poisoned dogs at a dog show?!??!??

Edit: just read about the Samoyed cubbysan referred to. 

Wow


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> WHAT?!?!!? PETA poisoned dogs at a dog show?!??!??
> 
> Edit: just read about the Samoyed cubbysan referred to.
> 
> Wow


I know a groomer that was there. According to her, there were many poisoned.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Horrible, why would someone do that?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

PETA does not have the best interests of you, your dog or especially 'breeding stock' on their agenda.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

It seems to be true. There's been a lot of coverage here about it. There were rumours about the risk of it possibly happening when we were there on the first day and of course that's the day it apparently happened. 
Such a beautiful dog and it used to cheer elderly people up in a retirement home. 
We didn't let Manny out of our sight apart from one break when two of our best friends looked after him like he's theirs but we don't at any show, there's too many dog thiefs around now.  Poor poor people, such a devastating thing to happen. Run free beautiful.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

elly said:


> It seems to be true. There's been a lot of coverage here about it. There were rumours about the risk of it possibly happening when we were there on the first day and of course that's the day it apparently happened.
> Such a beautiful dog and it used to cheer elderly people up in a retirement home.
> We didn't let Manny out of our sight apart from one break when two of our best friends looked after him like he's theirs but we don't at any show, there's too many dog thiefs around now.  Poor poor people, such a devastating thing to happen. Run free beautiful.


I was hoping you would respond. I am hearing people here ( non dog people ) saying it is just rumors. We all know these things have happened in the past. I just read a quote from Jagger's owners saying the past couple dog shows strange things have happened. At one show, the result cards were lost and at another somebody let loose Jagger's brother, he was missing for an hour.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That's terrible!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

It takes a special kind of evil to do this. From what Paul is telling me it seems the motivation was jealousy. 

There's a special kind of Hell for these kinds of people.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> PETA does not have the best interests of you, your dog or especially 'breeding stock' on their agenda.



I'm not a PETA advocate. It just disgusts me to no end to hear that anyone would do something like this. For an organisation that it's supposedly an animal rights advocate it is beyond atrocious.


----------

